# Tail Lights wont turn off?



## visionfreemind (Aug 5, 2007)

I got a 92' 240sx and one day my tail lights just randomly decided to not turn off. When I pull my keys out of the ignition and everything they stay on. Anyone have any answer? I already replaced a switch that was under the dash and that did nothing. Please help. Thanks

-vision


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

is the light the only thing on? or is there other thing in the car that are on also?


----------



## visionfreemind (Aug 5, 2007)

tail lights are the only thing nothing else.. and when I push my brake lights they dont flash or nothing.. they just stay on


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

visionfreemind said:


> I got a 92' 240sx and one day my tail lights just randomly decided to not turn off. When I pull my keys out of the ignition and everything they stay on. Anyone have any answer? I already replaced a switch that was under the dash and that did nothing. Please help. Thanks
> 
> -vision


I'll assume it's the brake lights that are staying on. Check the clearance between the brake pedal stopper plate and the threaded end of the stop light switch; there may be no clearance causing the switch to be in the "on" position all the time.


----------

